# quick way to fix a dial gauge to a mill.



## wheeltapper (May 19, 2011)

Hi
I've got a Chester Conquest mini mill and I needed to fix a dial gauge to the column. 

here's a quick way,

dial gauge mounted on a clamp.






and here it's mounted on the height stop.





it doesn't show but the plunger contacts the underside of the head.

quick, simple and cheap, what more could you want. 

Roy


----------



## don-tucker (May 19, 2011)

Did a similar thing Roy




Works a treat
Don


----------



## wheeltapper (May 19, 2011)

well, there's really nothing new under the sun.

or, great minds think alike. :big: :big:

Roy


----------

